# What's worst for snow conditions?



## nunex (Jan 20, 2013)

Sun (with above 0ºC temperatures) or rain?


*worse


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Rain without a doubt. Sun means corn, and a corn harvest is almost as good as a powder day.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> corn harvest is almost as good as a powder day.



:blink::blink::huh::icon_scratch:

You must be riding WAY better corn than me. But yes, better than nothing for sho


----------



## nunex (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't get the agricultural reference, but it seems to me that rain is worse indeed.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Rain

Honorable mention: Ridiculous fog that causes vertigo, maybe you PNW guys deal with it better than me.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Rain, not even close....


----------



## nunex (Jan 20, 2013)

So, I'm not to worry with the snow conditions in megéve for the next week...

swell. :yahoo:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Rain is way worse for sure. We get plenty of it out here in the PNW. Actually, if it's raining throughout the whole mountain, it sucks, but it's not terrible. When it's wet, thick, sticky snow on top and rain on the bottom, THAT truly blows. Especially if that damned fog is around as well.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> Rain is way worse for sure. We get plenty of it out here in the PNW. Actually, if it's raining throughout the whole mountain, it sucks, but it's not terrible. When it's wet, thick, sticky snow on top and rain on the bottom, THAT truly blows. Especially if that damned fog is around as well.


That sounds fun, apart from being soaked after a hour of riding. The softer it is, the better for learning park...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I like the slushy feel of rained on snow.....


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Of course rain is going to ruin your already moisture rich snow! I've actually been out when rain fell all day on a previous 2-3 foot light powder dump. The day after the rain it was still light and fluffy! :blink: Blew my mind! I've got pics...

Not sure where this question is leading though?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Thin base is the worst, we call it fast grass and slow granite. Especially if its churned up with gravel mixed in.


----------

